# Drone in india : price, risks, buying process



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2017)

I've been going through YouTube every night and i believe I've finally worked up the courage to confess. I'm in love. With the DJI mavic pro. It seems like a perfect ans to get a compact platform that allows you to take all new perspectives and even super stable night shots. 

So comes the question. What is the cheapest way to get a drone in india. What is owning one like, what are the restrictions and what are the risks. What permissions do i need and if you have one what has been the experience 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2017)

I have only seen drones in the wedding. They use drones to capture marriage like never before angles, high shots of bride coming etc.
I think buying one should be like any electronic thing. I don't think you can evade customs though, so unless you are rich, have contacts or want to start a profitable business from drones (like commercial usage like wedding shoot) you should be able to get one online.
Don't know about permissions, but maybe you can contact some wedding photographers (who have drone experience), and they can give you a direction. Just my thoughts.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2017)

Seems the laws here are a little crazy. Not sure how people are flying them

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2017)

Drones: Clipped Wings

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2017)

As of now Drones are not allowed in India due to Flying restrictions but Indian Govt is working on bringing a norms for the same.
so, soon in future u will see kids flying drones instead of Kites.

Your guide to flying drones in India without landing in jail

*dgca.nic.in/public_notice/PN_UAS.pdf

Instead of taking the RISK, better wait.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 31, 2017)

Seems that way. Seems all the shaadi video graphers are doing it on the sly

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems that way. Seems all the shaadi video graphers are doing it on the sly
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


If u are willing to take Risk..which the photographers are doing.
But if u live in village or a remote area then Risk is less.
but in City its a No.


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2017)

as of now, you can use it in your private space, without any concern. people do try them in events also, if the organizers agree.

but if u fly them long range, or out of your sight, or in public place without any official permission of the placeholder, almost sure intolerant someone will object.

not sure if there is drone flying specific laws here, though, importing drone privately for any purpose is illegal, your drone will be captured and you will be summoned for legal clarifications. 

so, just buy from ebay / amazon etc and fly in your home / garden and dont try to peek through people's windows. 

if you still feeling adventurous somewhere, just sit back and enjoy mr steele's youtube blogs.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 1, 2017)

so now we wait for them to solve the law guidelines 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2018)

Apparently the guidelines have been shared

From December, licence needed to fly drone weighing over 2 kg - Times of India

All clear for commercial drone flights from 1 December


----------



## billubakra (Aug 28, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Apparently the guidelines have been shared
> 
> From December, licence needed to fly drone weighing over 2 kg - Times of India
> 
> All clear for commercial drone flights from 1 December



Any idea from where to acquire high quality drones in India? Wasn't able to get the info about it Drones


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm also looking for that info, got some places but not all that many


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2018)

@izzikio_rage 
This is a late reply, But do not by mavic Pro.
The Gimbal assembly on ti is very weak and flimzy.
I'm suffering after mine broke.

I suggest you to either Buy Mavic Air or The new Mavic 2 Pro or Mavic Zoom.
These have sensors on all sides. and the Gimbal is strongly and well built.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2018)

Did you buy it in india? How? And any special restrictions you are facing in flying it?

Its an amazing drone, I'm sure you had fun before the gimbal broke


----------



## Gollum (Aug 29, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Did you buy it in india? How? And any special restrictions you are facing in flying it?
> 
> Its an amazing drone, I'm sure you had fun before the gimbal broke


First flight: inside the house. Crashed it on a chair. Didn't initiate video. Took one photo.
Second flight: crashed into coconut tree. Fell from 30ft or so on hard ground.
Gimbal assembly and front facing obstacle sensor broke.

Drone still flies. But that's not the purpose of it.

Spent, 60usd for extra gimbal cables and now 250usd for the whole camera/gimbal assembly.

Waiting for parts to arrive.

Also on flying, as long as you are away from police and airport, no worries.
But dji app will restrict flight if the drones gps location falls inside a no fly zone.
This is not a toy, but an unmanned airplane.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 29, 2018)

According to NDTV, new Drone Policy will come to effect from 1 st Dec. It includes one time registration of drones.


----------



## icebags (Aug 29, 2018)

Gollum said:


> First flight: inside the house. Crashed it on a chair. Didn't initiate video. Took one photo.
> Second flight: crashed into coconut tree. Fell from 30ft or so on hard ground.
> Gimbal assembly and front facing obstacle sensor broke.
> 
> ...



you are one way of becoming one seasoned veteran drone pilot for sure.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 1, 2018)

This guy puts it across really well.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 1, 2018)

Gollum said:


> First flight: inside the house. Crashed it on a chair. Didn't initiate video. Took one photo.
> Second flight: crashed into coconut tree. Fell from 30ft or so on hard ground.
> Gimbal assembly and front facing obstacle sensor broke.
> 
> ...


From where did you buy the same?


----------



## billubakra (Sep 1, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> I'm also looking for that info, got some places but not all that many


Can you please share the names/locations of those places?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 2, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Can you please share the names/locations of those places?


Search for drone stores on instagram, you'll get some in your city. You can also use the DJI store locator function


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2018)

I got the Drone from Canada.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 3, 2018)

DJI – Where to Buy – Official DJI Stores


----------



## billubakra (Sep 3, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Search for drone stores on instagram, you'll get some in your city. You can also use the DJI store locator function


Unfortunately no DJI store in or near my city.



Gollum said:


> I got the Drone from Canada.


Any custom related issues?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 3, 2019)

With the new DJI mini falling in the nano category (<250g) that does not require any UIN or pre mortician for takeoff is this the drone to safely buy in india. Is this a drone that you can safely bring in from abroad

Drone Laws in India | UAV Coach (2019)

Mavic Mini - The Everyday FlyCam - DJI


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2021)

*m.economictimes.com/industry/trans...nces-new-drone-rules/articleshow/85649000.cms
The govt rejigs the drone laws


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 15, 2021)

Dont bother buying a drone in India, Govt is very chaotic recently and you may have your drone snatched.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 17, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Dont bother buying a drone in India, Govt is very chaotic recently and you may have your drone snatched.


I had thought with the new rules they'd be a little more relaxed. Especially when it comes to flying in public places and carrying it on flights, rails etc


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 17, 2021)

Lol you can't use vpn you can't use drone you can't import anything without getting extorted in the form of customs you cannot access whole of the world wide web you can't go on long rides cause of fuel prices..... Guess what you can do? Sit and listen Tan Ki Baat.


----------



## K_akash_i (Sep 17, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Lol you can't use vpn you can't use drone you can't import anything without getting extorted in the form of customs you cannot access whole of the world wide web you can't go on long rides cause of fuel prices..... Guess what you can do? Sit and listen Tan Ki Baat.


dont worry the list  will keep on coming:}


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 17, 2021)

izzikio_rage said:


> I had thought with the new rules they'd be a little more relaxed. Especially when it comes to flying in public places and carrying it on flights, rails etc


Yeah I was having plans to build from parts.  All over now


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah I was having plans to build from parts. All over now


Again why, the new rules seem to be a step in the right direction? Seems like it should be easier now


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 18, 2021)

izzikio_rage said:


> Again why, the new rules seem to be a step in the right direction? Seems like it should be easier now


the fact that aliexpress is banned, means its super difficult to get high quality parts. Now you get to buy from resellers here, who will add their own tariffs and your selection will always be limited.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> the fact that aliexpress is banned, means its super difficult to get high quality parts.


I can't even find replacement earpads for headphones anywhere. Aliexpress had a lot of options to choose from.
Moron govt keeps banning imports instead of setting up infra for industries. Idiots also won't allow personal imports for lithium batteries.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Sep 18, 2021)

I required a optical to 5.1channel analog seperator for a diy home theatre, it is available for 6999 on Amazon India , and guess what? The same thing is available on aliexpress for 1500. They are literally looting and not allowing imports. Similarly there are many components especially in electronics which are overpriced in india. Some MOSFETs which are not available in india, are available there for real cheap. There is no availability of smd components in india so they need to be imported, and now nothing can be done, except to buy them in bulk from digi-key( some 1000 is minimum oq)  which is not at all efficient as not all people are manufacturers, diyers require them in small quantities.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I required a optical to 5.1channel analog seperator for a diy home theatre, it is available for 6999 on Amazon India , and guess what? The same thing is available on aliexpress for 1500. They are literally looting and not allowing imports. Similarly there are many components especially in electronics which are overpriced in india. Some MOSFETs which are not available in india, are available there for real cheap. There is no availability of smd components in india so they need to be imported, and now nothing can be done, except to buy them in bulk from digi-key( some 1000 is minimum oq) which is not at all efficient as not all people are manufacturers, diyers require them in small quantities.


Actually true a lot of photography stuff, like adapters and covers are almost 5-6 times the price on Amazon vs Aliexpress. Somehow can't seem to select even singapore based sellers on Ali express (i thought the iasue is only china) and others like DHgate and all have a very small selection.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 9, 2022)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I required a optical to 5.1channel analog seperator for a diy home theatre, it is available for 6999 on Amazon India , and guess what? The same thing is available on aliexpress for 1500. They are literally looting and not allowing imports. Similarly there are many components especially in electronics which are overpriced in india. Some MOSFETs which are not available in india, are available there for real cheap. There is no availability of smd components in india so they need to be imported, and now nothing can be done, except to buy them in bulk from digi-key( some 1000 is minimum oq)  which is not at all efficient as not all people are manufacturers, diyers require them in small quantities.


I purchased a TV remote silicon cover for Rs 1100 from Amazon. In AliExpress it was priced Rs 170.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2022)

*www.thehindu.com/news/national/india-bans-import-of-drones/article38404204.ece
riperoni


----------



## K_akash_i (Feb 10, 2022)

my my, banned import  and cultivation of logic also  a while back


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2022)

Govt y u no unblock aliexpress as it was before


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 10, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Govt y u no unblock aliexpress as it was before



You anti-national swine, Make In India, If you cannot make,  then open your own factory and make it yourself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2022)

one of my Friend's Friend made so much money by becoming Amazon/FK Seller and Selling Chinese products (Market Trending ones) at double/triple the price in India. Their source of import was AliExpress


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 12, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> Govt y u no unblock aliexpress as it was before


Can someone suggest a alternative to ali express? I've tried shopee, DHgate and banggood but nothing even comes close.

Drone import ban is crazy, what happens to people who were building an ecosystem related to drones, like logistics or home delivery companies. Do they now become manufacturing companies first?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 15, 2022)

izzikio_rage said:


> Can someone suggest a alternative to ali express? I've tried shopee, DHgate and banggood but nothing even comes close.
> 
> Drone import ban is crazy, what happens to people who were building an ecosystem related to drones, like logistics or home delivery companies. Do they now become manufacturing companies first?


nothing


----------

